# Mystery Cichlid



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone else has posted this cichlid, but, I need help identifying it. I'm hoping it is indeed a cichlid. I bought my first set of cichlids at petland. Two of them I know for sure are red zebras. This one, I'm not sure, though. It was in the tank with the red zebras but it doesn't really look like them. I could be wrong, as I am very new at this. I hope someone can help me identify my fish.
:fish:


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

It might be an orange chromide, Etroplus maculatus.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1344


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh! Thank you!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup, red form of the orange chromide.


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

As I said before, I am new at this. I just want to confirm that the fish below is indeed a Julidochromis ornatus.

Thanks again for all of the help!!

Josie


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

stellarbabe316 said:


> As I said before, I am new at this. I just want to confirm that the fish below is indeed a Julidochromis ornatus.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help!!
> 
> Josie


No, it is a Melanochromis auratus. After you read the profile you'll be. -> 

One of the most aggressive of the Malawian cichlids.


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

Most definately an Auratus - and is appears to be beginning a color transition to male.


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have noticed a bit of aggression in him. I've also noticed he enjoys digging. Thanks much!!

Both of my chromides have died. I think they were not all that well when I bought them. They seemed to mope a lot and never really rushed to the top of the tank for food.

Thanksagain for all your help...I'll probably be posting more mysery cichlids as I'm still learning to identify them all. :fish:


----------



## stellarbabe316 (Oct 12, 2008)

The following fish is the one I was thinking was a metriaclima estherae (red zebra.) However, I was brosing through the profiles on this site, and am now wondering if this fish is actually a Melanochromis johannii. I was looking at the picture of the juveniles, and that is what made me think I was wrong. Ugh...I'm asuming it will get easier to identify these fish. It would also help if pet stores would label the tanks something other than "African Cichlids: assrt."

Thanks again for all the help for the newbie here. 










Josie

********Sorry about the pictures in the previous posts...I moved them to an album on photobook and forgot about them being on here. ************


----------

